# soft skills



## blackvesper

Privetik!

Kak skazat po russki I will teach kids what soft skills are?

Spasibo!


----------



## Maroseika

I encountered the termы гибкие навыки, мягкие навыки.


----------



## rwils79

С поста Маросейки,

Всё зависит от контекста, но, по-моему, можно так: Я научу детей, что такое "мягкие навыки". Используйте этот вариант, если Вы хотите научить, скажем, группу детей 
И так: Я буду преподавать детей, что такое "мягкие навыки".  - Используйте этот вариант, если Вы будете преподавать детей в каком-то институте, в какой-то школе, и т.д.
Я не совсен уверен в своих переводах. Жду ответов носителей языка.


----------



## wdata

одно исправление: "учить детей", но "преподавать детям"
И Ваш вариант как-то чуть-чуть режет слух. Я бы сказал, пожалуй "Я расскажу (объясню) детям, что такое "мягкие навыки"". 
Пожалуй, "преподавать" в таком контексте звучит чужеродно. Мне кажется, преподавать можно только какой-то предмет. Математику, физику или "Использование мягких навыков в современной жизни"


----------



## Maroseika

Я думаю, имеется в виду не объяснение детям, что такое "мягкие навыки" (зачем детям психолого-педагогические термины?), а обучение детей этим навыкам. "Обучать навыкам", конечно, несколько тавтологично, но это распространенное выражение.


----------



## wdata

Ну, поскольку я даже не представляю, что такое "мягкие навыки", наверно Вы правы. С другой стороны, есть устойчивое выражение "прививать навыки", правда в будущем времени "привью навыки" тоже звучит как-то не ахти...


----------



## Maroseika

wdata said:


> Ну, поскольку я даже не представляю, что такое "мягкие навыки", наверно Вы правы. С другой стороны, есть устойчивое выражение "прививать навыки", правда в будущем времени "привью навыки" тоже звучит как-то не ахти...



Да, "прививать навыки" - гораздо лучше. Можно же сказать "помогу привить навыки" или что-нибудь в таком духе.


----------



## Basalitan

Soft skills are "навыки межличностного общения" - "personal attributes that enable someone to interact effectively and harmoniously with other people". 
A thing one can't actually teach... only learn? *wdata *wrote that the word "Расскажу (объясню)" instead of "обучу" fits better. I agree.


----------



## rusita preciosa

Basalitan said:


> Soft skills are "навыки межличностного общения"


I like that option. Although *навыки межличностного общения *are (strictly speaking) not as comprehensive as *soft skills*, it sounds much better in Russian.


----------



## Ёж!

_Мягкие навыки_ is not even ugly. It does not sound at all. I'm afraid Russian does not have a useful euphemism for this kind of situation. In plain terms, it looks like _Я буду учить детей общаться_, but this sentence strikes out as silly.

Edit: Well, _навыки межличностного общения_ may go well if they fit.


----------



## Nanon

А можно просто "межличностные навыки"?


----------



## Maroseika

Nanon said:


> А можно просто "межличностные навыки"?


Так точно нельзя. Межличностный - происходящий между отдельными личностями. Навыки не могут происходить (в отличие, например, от общения, отношений, взаимодействий или конфликтов).


----------



## Nanon

Я с Вами согласна - но спрашиваю потому, что именно так и пишут (или переводят?).


----------



## Maroseika

Nanon said:


> Я с Вами согласна - но спрашиваю потому, что именно так и пишут (или переводят?).



Эх, как только у нас не пишут...


----------



## Ёж!

Nanon said:


> А можно просто "межличностные навыки"?


Всё лучше, чем _мягкие навыки_. Нет в русском языке и не может быть такого противопоставления, как между _soft_ и _hard_ в английском. В английском языке слово _soft_ иногда означает нечто такое, что невозможно пощупать, в русском языке мягкую вещь пощупать можно по определению, и на ощупь она будет мягкой. В английском языке слово _hard_ способно означать просто-напросто нечто вещественное, а русское слово _твёрдый_ принимает во внимание и консистенцию вещества. Из-за всего этого выражение _мягкие навыки_ автоматически воспринимается как косноязычный термин, определяющий навыки обращения с мягкими игрушками (или, может, с пластилином), а что такое _твёрдые навыки_, я даже боюсь себе представить — ассоциации нехорошие.

Представьте себе: _software_ — _мягкое оборудование_; _hardware_ — _твёрдое оборудование_. Жуть, правда?


Maroseika said:


> "Обучать навыкам", конечно, несколько тавтологично, но это распространенное выражение.


Не думаю, что тавтологично. Можно обучать навыкам, можно преподавать знание — это разные виды обучения. Знать и уметь — не одно и то же, из второго не следует первое…


----------



## Maroseika

Ёж! said:


> Всё лучше, чем _мягкие навыки_. Нет в русском языке и не может быть такого противопоставления, как между _soft_ и _hard_ в английском.


Почему же не может, если уже есть? Существует ведь и термин "твердые навыки" (или "жесткие"). Хорошо это или плохо, но - уже факт языка, по крайней мере, некоторой его части.
А "межличностные навыки" - просто речевая ошибка.



> Представьте себе: _software_ — _мягкое оборудование_; _hardware_ — _твёрдое оборудование_. Жуть, правда?


Мягкая рухлядь и твердая монета как разные средства платежа (шутка).



> Не думаю, что тавтологично.


Я имел в виду - этимологически. Понятно, что слова разошлись давно, но поставленные вместе звучат не очень.


----------



## Sobakus

Maroseika said:


> Почему же не может, если уже есть? Существует ведь и термин "твердые навыки" (или "жесткие"). Хорошо это или плохо, но - уже факт языка, по крайней мере, некоторой его части.
> А "межличностные навыки" - просто речевая ошибка.



Вот уж что-что, а твёрдые/мягкие навыки для меня звучит совершенно абсурдно, даже на речевую ошибку не тянет.


----------



## Maroseika

Sobakus said:


> Вот уж что-что, а твёрдые/мягкие навыки для меня звучит совершенно абсурдно, даже на речевую ошибку не тянет.


Ну что делать, это термины, пускай и калькированные. Момент количества движения или температуропроводность тоже звучат диковато на неподготовленный слух.
А "межличностные навыки", насколько я могу судить, не термин, а просто небрежное сокращение "навыков межличностного общения".


----------



## Ёж!

Maroseika said:


> Почему же не может, если уже есть? Существует  ведь и термин "твердые навыки" (или "жесткие"). Хорошо это или плохо, но  - уже факт языка, по крайней мере, некоторой его части.
> А "межличностные навыки" - просто речевая ошибка.


По-моему,  _мягкие навыки_ — куда большая ошибка, даже если кем-то  узаконенная. Навыки, так же, как и отношения, не столько происходят,  сколько реализуются: между ними есть сходство. Из-за этого представить  за навыками _межличностность_ по крайней мере возможно, чего не скажешь  о _мягкости_.

Проблема в том, что выражение  _мягкие навыки_ вызывает смех и недоумение, иными словами, это —  _"opaque term"_. Профессионалы могут привыкнуть к термину (=  смириться с проблемой), но им нужно общаться с людьми извне: с  родителями и со студентами. И на тех, и на других выражение будет  производить впечатление уродства; и если студент, например, приучится  сквозь пальцы смотреть на уродства мышления, я думаю, это будет вредно. То же самое, в общем-то, с родителями: все мы в жизни учимся.


----------



## Maroseika

Ёж! said:


> Навыки, так же, как и отношения, не столько происходят,  сколько реализуются: между ними есть сходство. Из-за этого представить  за навыками _межличностность_ по крайней мере возможно, чего не скажешь  о _мягкости_.


Честно говоря, не понял.



> Другая проблема в том, что выражение  _мягкие навыки_ вызывает смех и недоумение, иными словами, это —  _"opaque term"_. Профессионалы могут привыкнуть к термину (=  смириться с проблемой), но им нужно общаться с людьми извне: с  родителями и со студентами.


Я не специалист в этой области, но, насколько можно судить, мягкие/твердые навыки - терминология одной из теории в психологии. Разумеется, в общении с профанами (в нейтральном смысле этого слова) таких терминов следует избегать, но, как любой термин, эти выражения точны, потому что их значения выработались не стихийно, а строго определены.
Так что предлагаю оставить профессионалам профессионалово, но призвать их общаться с нами на обычном языке.


----------



## Ёж!

Maroseika said:


> Честно говоря, не понял.


Я имею в виду, что не вижу большой разницы между навыками и отношениями в плане их возможности быть "межличностными". С навыками получается чуть более разговорно, но не настолько натянуто звучит, как "мягкие навыки". Почему бы навыкам общения не реализовываться между личностями? Звучит как вполне естественная надстройка к языку, вытекающая из логики его понятий.


> Так что предлагаю оставить профессионалам профессионалово, но призвать их общаться с нами на обычном языке.


Здесь я согласен. Это их дело, как что у себя называть. Но мне показалось, что исходная фраза как раз направлена на общение с профанами. Иначе зачем бы, например, помещать вопрос на этом сайте? Да и формулировка показалась скорее разговорной ("teach children what soft skills are").


----------

